# My Hollowindow



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Was testing out my Hollowindow that I got in the mail. This is just a test. I just need to add a sheet to my window and I am done. So the first video is mine, and the 2nd is what it should look like. Third is my Finished Sam prop. It didn't come out the way I wanted.

As I am testing it, I can hear the kids yelling and screaming about the video on the window. I went out side and this kid was riding his bike only looking at the window.(Was concerned he was going to hit something, because he wasn't looking where he was going)


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

That is so sweet, looks like fun. That poor kid on the bike!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks good, i just love the Hallowindow.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

That is TOO cool! What do you use to project the image ( never heard of a hollowindow)?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I just use a cheap projector I got for 99 bucks.


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

I like the Hollowindow too. It gave me the inspiration to find some stuff off the net and make my own.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

raelly creepy effect. i love it

well done.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

In your hallowindow test footage, are you projecting it on blinds?

A word of caution - you will probably have an issue with a "hot spot" since you are going to be projecting from behind the sheet and the window is a eye level. You can avoid the some of the hot spot by placing scrim material between the window and the sheet.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hauntiholik said:


> In your hallowindow test footage, are you projecting it on blinds?
> 
> A word of caution - you will probably have an issue with a "hot spot" since you are going to be projecting from behind the sheet and the window is a eye level. You can avoid the some of the hot spot by placing scrim material between the window and the sheet.


Thank you. I think Mark G had listed that on his blog, but didn't exactly know what the difference would be. Thank Haunti.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a cheap projector also DT and it worked pretty good last year. I also had it projected off of my canvas patio tent. As long as it is dark the video comes out fine. As for the scrim I tested it last year and had trouble seeing it through the sheet. I think it blocked more than helped. It might work for you though. Good luck!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I wonder how hard it would be to do like that one haunter did, where he filmed the kids next door with a black background and then make ghosts out of them?


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I haven't tried a video yet. But I know if the kids wear white. You wouldn't have to do much to make it work. That is the same process they use with the plastic skeletons. I like your Sam. Have you tried projecting on just the glass? I couldn't tell in the video. Because of the blinds. I also wonder if you could project a refection off a mirror on to the window? How that would come out.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

No I have not projected it just on the glass. I was thinking getting a white sheet

For the kids, do you think I need to darken their face?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I had never heard of the hallowindow before, that's pretty cool. Also, I like your Sam


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

fick209 said:


> I had never heard of the hallowindow before, that's pretty cool. Also, I like your Sam


Thank you.

You should check it out. The guy resides in Canada. I thought shipping would be bad. Only 2 bucks to ILLinois


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

DeathTouch said:


> No I have not projected it just on the glass. I was thinking getting a white sheet
> 
> For the kids, do you think I need to darken their face?


I think it would depend on your lighting. If you do it , you could try it with and with out. But I would only hit like just around the eyes, mouth maybe the nose. If you black out to much, you could make that part of them disappear.


----------

